# Toyota Plow Mount Requirements?



## Mark in MD

Hi, I'm new, I just registered. Looks like a great site! I am already a member in two other vBulletin forum sites, so I should get the hang of this in no time.

I have a '95 Toyota 4x4 xcab pickup truck which is horribly rusted due to salt corrosion underneath. I'm trading it in for another truck. I don't know if I'll buy new or used yet, but I'm thinking of getting the Tacoma 4x4 with a V6. I prefer something small because of all the driveways I have to do, and because the beds on the bigger trucks are just too high off the ground these days.

When I bought my '95 back in 1995, the first plow mount guy told me he couldn't install a plow on my truck. It wasn't allowed, he said. I found out from somebody else it was due to the air bags, but my particular model didn't have air bags, and I found another more knowledgeable guy that installed it.

My question is, will I have a problem getting a snow plow installed on a Tacoma? I suppose all of them have air bags right? 

Thanks!


----------



## itsgottobegreen

There where several plows for the older tacomas

Fisher 6.8' LD (what have have, came off a tacoma, currently on our ranger, soon to be back on a used tacoma)
Western 6.5' std and 6.5' residential
Blizzard 680LT and 720LT. 

You can still buy the fisher LD (but the mounts are expenisve because they are each custom build since the truck is out of production) The blizzard still makes the mounths for it. Now if you look hard enough on ebay you can find any of the fisher or western mounts for a tacoma. Then find a used western or fisher plow for it.


----------



## Mark in MD

Thanks. But what about the air bags? Is it true that an installer will refuse to install a plow on a truck that has air bags? 

Today I just put a deposit down on a new Tacoma (I am assuming it's not going to snow again here this winter).


----------



## itsgottobegreen

oh if you are buying a 05 or newer tacoma. Make sure you get the off road package. You can put a snow plow on any truck with airbags. I would recommend putting timberns on the truck to help carry the load. 

The other problem getting a 05 tacoma is you will only be able to get a blizzard 720lt then. If you want to get a somewhat real plow. Because the 7'4" fisher homesteader/western surbanite aren't as heavy duty as the blizzard. 

Since the 05+ tacoma wider than the older trucks and the none of the older truck mounts fit it. (found that out the hard way when I took my tacoma mount with me when I went to go buy a new truck.)


----------



## basher

We've had excellent results with the Snoway 22 series in 7'6" on the tacomas. Light enough not to desroy the front end, strong enough to do the job.


----------



## Mark in MD

Good info! Thanks guys!


----------



## roadrnnr

basher;385157 said:


> We've had excellent results with the Snoway 22 series in 7'6" on the tacomas. Light enough not to desroy the front end, strong enough to do the job.


What does that snoway set up go for?


----------



## 3MPH Toy

Mark in MD;384932 said:


> Hi, I'm new, I just registered. Looks like a great site! I am already a member in two other vBulletin forum sites, so I should get the hang of this in no time.
> 
> I have a '95 Toyota 4x4 xcab pickup truck which is horribly rusted due to salt corrosion underneath. I'm trading it in for another truck. I don't know if I'll buy new or used yet, but I'm thinking of getting the Tacoma 4x4 with a V6. I prefer something small because of all the driveways I have to do, and because the beds on the bigger trucks are just too high off the ground these days.
> 
> When I bought my '95 back in 1995, the first plow mount guy told me he couldn't install a plow on my truck. It wasn't allowed, he said. I found out from somebody else it was due to the air bags, but my particular model didn't have air bags, and I found another more knowledgeable guy that installed it.
> 
> My question is, will I have a problem getting a snow plow installed on a Tacoma? I suppose all of them have air bags right?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm assuming you have a pre Tacoma style 1995 Toyota Pick up? What plow do you have on it?


----------



## Little Truck

And if it is a Tacoma please show me a pic of the truck side mount on the frame..

Thanks


----------



## Mark in MD

3MPH Toy;401501 said:


> I'm assuming you have a pre Tacoma style 1995 Toyota Pick up? What plow do you have on it?


Had. I had a '95 pickup, it's in the junkyard as of last March. Friggin' rust bucket blew a head gasket and it wasn't worth fixing because it had too many other issues. Got 150,000 miles of hard use out of it. I had a Fisher on it. A 6.5 IIRC. Pretty light, but strong enough to last me ten-eleven years for commercial work.


----------



## dmontgomery

$.02.....

I plowed for 3 years with a 96 4Runner and a Snoway........it was an awesome combo.......


Derek


----------

